

Florida political attack ad takes issue with self-driving vehicles - necubi
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/13/3240354/florida-driverless-car-attack-ad

======
dmfdmf
Time to call Old Glory Insurance; <http://www.hulu.com/watch/2340>

